# Intuition Feelings: Knowing if he/she is the one or not!



## allygirls1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was at a wedding shop helping my friend try on a dress just for fun. As she got out of that poofy dress I wanted to button up the dress to make it look nice. I felt this huge INTENSE feeling that swarmed through me. It nearly knocked me out! I swear I think I passed out for a second. Then a voice appears in my head and says you will marry Michael. So I am going to be realistic so it was telling me that I am going to end up marrying Michael or someone else wonderful!
Michael can be a selfish ass who just wants his freedom and never commit! I swear our relationship is just like Mr. Big and Carrie's! Up and down up and down! So right now I am done since he won't commit and I am not talking to him however I am still getting those intuition feelings when he thinks about me or if he is around. Sometimes they can be intense!


----------

